# New to Control Booth



## copeeb (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to Control Booth, and I wanted to introduce myself as requested. I am a lighting designer by trade but I work as a Theatre Consultant in NYC. I am a project manager at Cosler Theatre Design, were we do Theatre Planning, Equipement Specification, and Architectural Lighting Design for ew construction and renovations. I came across Control Booth through some research I was doing on LED Cyc Lights to see if they are a viable option yet. I look forward to seeing what more this sight has to offer.

Best

Eric Cope
Project Manager
Cosler Theatre Design
www.cosler.com


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome Eric! Thanks for taking the time to register and introduce yourself. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

